# Anal gland rupture



## Littleface

Hi,
Has anyone had any experience with anal gland ruptures and their chi's?
This has happened to my dog and the vet is advising to have her anal glands removed. They assure me it has nothing to do with her diet or weight....
I have however found some information on the internet which differs on this..
Does anyone have any advice for me as I do not want to simply send me baby in for an op when they may be another way. 
Thanks


----------



## *Chloe*

Does she regularly have anal gland abscesses? Why does the vet say it's not diet related normally I have found when mine have had an anal gland abscess it has been because their stools have been too soft following a diet change


----------



## Littleface

This is the second time she has had this happen since August last year. Even since then I have been taking her regularly for check ups. Her last check up was the first week of January and 2 weeks later she had another rupture :-( 
I have spoken more to one vet about this and they all say the same thing...
There is no connection to diet and they don't really know the cause of it. It just happens and if chronic as in her case now the best is to remove both glands.
I have been reading that the anal glands help remove toxins from the body so removing them is not ideal but I have no idea if what I am reading is correct. 
You would think and hope that you can trust your vet seeing as they are the "experts" but because I have read contradicting information I am now sceptical.......
I just want what is best for her and if there is something else I can try I would gladly do it.


----------



## *Chloe*

Do you empty them regularly one of my chis I have to express every 6-8 weeks and that stops her having any problems although hers have never ruptured just get very full


----------



## Huly

Some say diet is a factor and some say if you do not express them regular this can happen. I have never had this issue but I express my kids glands once a month or sooner if I see butt scooting.


----------



## Littleface

I have her checked every 6-8wks as recommended by the vet. What worries me is I had it checked and expressed and TWO weeks later it ruptured! Roxy shows absolutely no signs of scooting or licking or anything which makes it very difficult. 
I have even emailed two homeopathic vets to get their take on it.


----------



## Huly

That is very strange. Let us know what the vets say


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Apparently some dogs are built in a way that means the glands don't empty, regardless of diet etc. In a normal dog ensuring the stools are the correct size and consistency will keep the glands clear. If your dog isn't emptying naturally then it needs to be done manually as often as required. I would try expressing the glands weekly (or maybe more often if your dog requires it)to see if surgery can be avoided.
Susan Davis recently had this issue with one of hers, maybe she can shed more light.


----------



## GemFairy

We just spent Christmas day at the ER Hospital as Pancho had scooted (he'd been scooting for a while) on his bottom & suddenly ran back into our bedroom with his tail between his legs, then scooted the next day & started shaking, panting. He didn't get an abscess in either gland, but one was very full & obviously hurt & needed drained. Being a new little dog mommy, I had NO IDEA anal glands even existed! Poor little guy  Here's what I learned from wonderful, progressive Orlando Florida vets at the ER & my personal vet:

The ER vet explained to me that some dogs' anal glands do not drain well by themselves. This happens most often in small/toy breeds. A groomer will express the anal glands as a part of grooming care, so that they don't get too full, and eventually abscess. Some vets will teach pet parents how to express glands themselves. My reg vet offers grooming services, and it costs $25 to have them express Pancho's anal glands. That's it. No additional office charge, etc. 

Once the anal glands become expressed by people, the glands are less likely to drain naturally. The anal glands get naturally massaged when dogs' bark, scoot (not worms, they now know -- the doggies are trying to help the anal glands' fluids move along), play, exercise. Thus, sometimes in overweight large dogs, anal glands can get full, and may become abscessed too. 

Because Pancho had not been getting his anal glands to drain (his bowl movements were very hard and not "fluffy" (volume/texture) enough to put the right pressure on the glands, the fluid was thick and difficult to drain, even by a tech at the ER. Our reg vet, knowing he was uncomfortable and scared to poop & eat after the ER visit and thick fluids, prescribed Tramadol so he wouldn't have pain as they kept draining. I could see the mucus stuff on the outside of his poo. You will know it is anal gland fluid if it smells fishy and is a pungent odor if you get close to it and smell it. The anal glands are a scent marker. 

Anal gland fluid should not be thick. If it is hard to drain, they may be draining on their own, but simply don't have the right poo texture to get it to go. An abscess is the bodies natural way to get the toxins out, but they are very painful. And from the way Pancho acted, his full gland was very painful too. 

After this occurred, I talked with several friends internationally in my beading group. Europe and England have very progressive vet care. I learned a lot! 

A friend's Chihuahua had the same problem. She didn't know about anal glands, they became full, eventually to the point of an abscess. She was taught to massage the anal glands each day, and did not ever have surgery. Massaging every day and having her vet/groomer make sure they were draining every couple months worked well. Another friend did have surgery eventually in Australia, after the glands repeatedly abscessed (for a couple years they struggled) on her very LARGE dog. The dog became nick-named "Buckethead" since all the medical care and surgeries made him wear that plastic dome collar thing so much! 

I now also massage Pancho's anal glands every day now. Keeping them draining means the fluid doesn't get thick, and thus doesn't get tricky to drain. Also, massage (along with the right diet!) helps them drain naturally so that you may not have to have a groomer, yourself, or a vet drain them every month or two. Remember, ER taught me that if I star having people drain them, people will always have to drain them. One time was ok, and so I'm watching him closely to see what he needs. If he scoots again, I'll know I need more people help keeping the glands healthy.

I have now learned how to drain them myself. My vet's office suggested they do all the draining and be "the bad guy" -- which I did not like, but that was a diff vet and is another story -- there is no reason for any dog to be hurt draining glands! I have personal reasons for this opinion, which I'll get to later. Doing it yourself is really not a big deal. With abscesses, you'll want to be very gentle and massage and try to just get it draining naturally with each BM. Here is an excellent video on how to drain anal glands in toy breeds: 




As for surgery -- I have a rare disease that cause my apocrine glands (sweat) to not drain. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. When it becomes "full" the pain is excruciating -- imagine the pressure within a little gland. The fluids (normally thin & watery) become thick & yucky. There is no cure (other than gland removal) & so 20 years later, I have much personal experience in glands draining, filling, abscessing! 

Docs like to drain glands that are full like a pimple -- stupid. That is extremely painful. But they think, as the vet who saw Pancho at my reg vet office (my reg vet has a Chi too) "be the bad guy & get it over with" -- but no, no, no.. good docs have given me pain meds BEFORE draining to help them naturally drain!  If I am out of pain enough to move my arms, I'll get them draining myself and avoid abscesses. The drain & then treat for pain is kinda backwards. Treat for pain and help them drain is what is super helpful in my experience! So I insisted that if Pancho's glands are full, they must treat for pain, then drain. Treating for pain after torturing a tiny gland is stupid, in my life experience.

I have abscesses too and I would not ever do the surgery for removing my apocrine glands. I have a wonderful diet and pain control and that keeps them draining, even if they are swollen or full. I have an abscess that needs help being drained maybe once every two years (it was once every other month). 

So, I would totally pain management for sore, healing and/or full glands, as well as you absolutely must change their diet (slowly, carefully -- try your dry/wet food ratio, good foods, Pepcid for any food allergies, etc), daily massage, and a good groomer to help you and heck that you are draining them right and that they are now draining regularly. 

Why? Because the anal glands are indeed connected to diet!! BM is food! When the anal glands are full, it gives them an upset tummy. Healthy & draining makes everything work well! It all works together! Any vet who does not see a connection between diet & BM & anal gland drainage is NOT an expert. As my vet says to me, "YOU are the EXPERT. YOU are with Pancho every day knowing how he is & what is happening." 

I KNEW something wasn't right with his tummy -- we've had SO MANY issues of him not wanting to eat, pancreatitis, him just not feeling well, it seemed. Now, I think his anal glands needed help all along! When they work well, his entire tummy & digestive system works well! 

Vet care is really changing from the old days of fast hospitalizations and surgery happy "treatments" -- just as human care has. Think of the TV show, The Brady Bunch & how in the 1970's people actually went in for "tonsillitis" as a treatment for soar throats!! Imagine the danger of surgery for no reason! 

My vet listens to me. I have both a homeopathic vet & a kick-A-- woman vet who has a Chihuahua herself & runs a huge hospital yet is NOT surgery happy. She doesn't have to be! She has plenty of money. So, I can trust her. In comparison, I lived in the midwest 8 years ago & I was terrified to go to the vet because they were ALWAYS suggesting hospitalization & surgery. Here, vet's NEVER leave animals in hospitals overnight alone as they did in the midwest and surgery is a last resort, very serious matter! It should be the thing to try last. Of course that kind of ideology -- surgery for cropping & this & that -- needs to change everywhere.

Please, know you are right. Yes, start with food!! You'll find good advice on food here that people shared with me to help Pancho's BM get right for the right pressure to encourage the glands to drain naturally. Make sure it isn't too painful for your sweetie to bark, play, put their bottom in the air & wag that tail!  Massage. I'm adding pumpkin to Pancho's diet to make sure the BM doesn't get to hard. I'm making sure he has low fat and very nice A+ food. He takes Pepcid every day (he gets acid indigestion if he goes a while, like the suggested 12 hours, between meals -- if I'm careful to give him TINY meals, he eats every 8 happily , but it is hard to keep them tiny, lol & then he poops twice a day also... not sure yet if 8 or 12 hour is best for his anal glands). We play every day  

Trust yourself. If something feels like a bad idea, it probably is!! You are the expert. Hire vets who are willing to not make money but spend time. My vets office offers free vet tech calls -- free! We can call & a tech will call back to talk & answer questions. I call often! And, if the tech doesn't know, my vet calls me! It's nurturing, it feels good. I went to 3 different vets to find them, but I know we are with god docs now & Pancho is so happy -- he is 3 and the healthiest he has ever been!


----------



## debrawade10

I'm confused. I have never expressed anal glands on my girls. They never butt scoot. Is this something I should check?? Ny theory is leave well enough alone if needed. They get regular vet checks, the issue has only been brought up when she checks them over and says they are empty.


----------



## Jayda

This is a very useful post. I have not had issues with scooting (only very occasionally, after a poop if something gets stuck). However, I don't make it a habit to really look at that area. Thanks to this video, I kind of felt the area on each them but was reluctant to squeeze because they seem to be fine. What should they feel like if they are normal vs. full? Is a swollen gland clearly visible without even palpitating. Is this something you should do as part of regular care or just if they show symptoms? In other words, I don't want to mess with something unnecessarily. They have firm, regular poops and a good diet. Learn something every day here.


----------



## Jayda

Opps Debra and I posted simultaneously but appear to have the same question!


----------



## GemFairy

I didn't know either, and yes, when Pancho scooted the first time ( he was probably one year old then) that was my first indication his anal glands were not draining well. He must have got them going by himself, as they haven't abscessed and he is 3, but obviously they have been a challenge for his body with his diet & consistency of BM.  Some dogs always drain their glands well themselves  Some don't -- and those who need help are toy/small breeds & overweight large breeds, most often. 

When he first scooted at one, I had a different vet, who treated him for worms (despite 2 BM tests being negative), causing him to end up in ER with a severe allergic reaction to the antibiodic & Pancur  His little face was swelling & he had hives everywhere, despite Benedryl. He had to have a steroid shot to stop the reaction. Vets should all now know that scooting is NOT an indication of worms, but full anal glands. Our experience goes to show why vets aren't "experts" but people who make mistakes, even if they try their best.

I wanted to add that the articles here with a "sticky" (pinned to the top of topics) are really great to read! I have learned a lot! Like, I know now how much Benedryl to give Pancho for his weight if we have an emergency, so I wouldn't have to figure it out or just not know what to do. The one "sticky" article I'm using most now for Pancho's anal gland health is the article on grading food. When the ER hospital vet offered us Science Diet (on another trip there, before I knew about anal glands, when our sweet Pancho wouldn't eat -- probably because the glands were full!), I knew it was a poorly graded food and so allergy packed with grains and turkey! Pancho can't eat any turkey. He'll vomit with blood in it from the acid indigestion, yet turkey is the first ingredient in that expensive, vet-prescribed food for gastrointestinal health!). We are now using Blue Buffalo wet & dry for toy breeds, as well as people grade organic boiled chicken, but I just found a raw food store here in town & may s-l-o-w-l-y change to that since raw foods now come in the forms of kibble and canned  http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/21619-how-grade-your-dogs-food.html


----------



## debrawade10

Jayda said:


> Opps Debra and I posted simultaneously but appear to have the same question!


LOL...yes we did. We have never had stool or eating problems, allergies, skin or problems with their coats. They have beautiful thick and glossy fur. I have to say that I am a stickler for not giving any people food. Very few treats, just Zukes or another like treat.
Raisin & Mia are half French Bulldog x chi. Lily is full chi. Frenchis are known for allergies also.
Their breeder had started them on Dr. Jane Bicks Life's Abundance from the begining. I stayed with it and started Lily on it as soon as we got her at 12 weeks. Within in 2 weeks we noticed a huge transformation in her fur and general appearance.
They eat it like there is no tomorrow, so I have never switched to anything else.
One time Mia went off it for a couple of days and I called the company to see if there could have been an issue with the batch.
They make it fresh every 3 weeks and were able to immediately check for me so I was comfortable...it is made in Florida. 
They requested that I send them a sample if I still had questions and stated that they would send another shipment if I liked. They responded immediately, I was pleased.
So.....no issues, no reason to be concerned???


----------



## GemFairy

If things seem good for your sweeties, then do leave it be  Remember, the ER vet explained that once people start helping to drain the anal glands, they will have to keep helping. Dogs whose anal glands drain well on their own don't need our help since all is well  

Pancho's anal glands were full, with thick drainage. They weren't yet abscessed, but they were hard to drain. I couldn't see anything different, but I didn't know anal glands even existed, lol. Now, I realize the glands must have been full other times also -- like when we we ran to ER twice when he didn't want to eat. It explains Pancho not having an appetite and not playing much (ouch, they hurt when full & tummy hurts too when they don't work well). 

If your sweethearts have fluffy but firm (not too firm, not too soft) and good volume looking BM, and are not scooting, that's great!! They don't need anal gland care, most likely. If you aren't sure, a vet tech or groomer can check them for you for about $25. 

The ER vet could feel one anal gland was swollen & maybe the other also, she said. The vet tech said they were hard to drain, meaning Pancho might have gotten them to drain by himself with some pain meds, but the thick & yellowy drainage indicated he probably couldn't. I'm trying now to help them drain naturally, and I'm having my vet's office double check they are still draining. He took Tramadol for about 5 days after draining since his hurt to drain (normally it doesn't hurt them at all to drain the glands -- see the video )

So, the BIG SIGN that there is indeed a problem with anal glands: scooting! All the vets at ER & my vet's office said any time a dog scoots, check the anal glands. If I'd known & had them checked when he first scooted, we would have avoided them getting full to the point of the glands being painful. But I didn't know. Hindsight is 20/20, right? Additional signs I now realize Pancho had: not putting his butt up in the air to wag his tail & play (he'd still play but not like that, lol), not wanting to eat very well, not wanting to bark a lot, and he scooted once or twice a week for about 2 or 3 weeks, then seemed to became not be so happy to poop. Anyway, I realize now that those are all those things that move the muscles in the area & since full glands are ouchy, dogs will try to hold them still, or finally try to push out the fluid by scooting.


----------



## debrawade10

GemFairy said:


> If things seem good for your sweeties, then do leave it be  Remember, the ER vet explained that once people start helping to drain the anal glands, they will have to keep helping. Dogs whose anal glands drain well on their own don't need our help since all is well
> 
> Pancho's anal glands were full, with thick drainage. They weren't yet abscessed, but they were hard to drain. I couldn't see anything different, but I didn't know anal glands even existed, lol. Now, I realize the glands must have been full other times also -- like when we we ran to ER twice when he didn't want to eat. It explains Pancho not having an appetite and not playing much (ouch, they hurt when full & tummy hurts too when they don't work well).
> 
> If your sweethearts have fluffy but firm (not too firm, not too soft) and good volume looking BM, and are not scooting, that's great!! They don't need anal gland care, most likely. If you aren't sure, a vet tech or groomer can check them for you for about $25.
> 
> The ER vet could feel one anal gland was swollen & maybe the other also, she said. The vet tech said they were hard to drain, meaning Pancho might have gotten them to drain by himself with some pain meds, but the thick & yellowy drainage indicated he probably couldn't. I'm trying now to help them drain naturally, and I'm having my vet's office double check they are still draining. He took Tramadol for about 5 days after draining since his hurt to drain (normally it doesn't hurt them at all to drain the glands -- see the video )
> 
> So, the BIG SIGN that there is indeed a problem with anal glands: scooting! All the vets at ER & my vet's office said any time a dog scoots, check the anal glands. If I'd known & had them checked when he first scooted, we would have avoided them getting full to the point of the glands being painful. But I didn't know. Hindsight is 20/20, right? Additional signs I now realize Pancho had: not putting his butt up in the air to wag his tail & play (he'd still play but not like that, lol), not wanting to eat very well, not wanting to bark a lot, and he scooted once or twice a week for about 2 or 3 weeks, then seemed to became not be so happy to poop. Anyway, I realize now that those are all those things that move the muscles in the area & since full glands are ouchy, dogs will try to hold them still, or finally try to push out the fluid by scooting.


Thanks so much for all your detail, videos and explanations! I feel much more knowledgable now...which is what CP is all about!!!


----------



## Moonfall

Both my dogs drain on their own. 

But if yours don't you have to do it- I used to work in grooming and whatever you do make sure you do it often. Otherwise they hurt and rupture and they will squirt all over you and smear everything- it's not fun. So do it a lot, and only a little will come out and it will keep everything moving.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

GemFairy said:


> We just spent Christmas day at the ER Hospital as Pancho had scooted (he'd been scooting for a while) on his bottom & suddenly ran back into our bedroom with his tail between his legs, then scooted the next day & started shaking, panting. He didn't get an abscess in either gland, but one was very full & obviously hurt & needed drained. Being a new little dog mommy, I had NO IDEA anal glands even existed! Poor little guy  Here's what I learned from wonderful, progressive Orlando Florida vets at the ER & my personal vet:
> 
> The ER vet explained to me that some dogs' anal glands do not drain well by themselves. This happens most often in small/toy breeds. A groomer will express the anal glands as a part of grooming care, so that they don't get too full, and eventually abscess. Some vets will teach pet parents how to express glands themselves. My reg vet offers grooming services, and it costs $25 to have them express Pancho's anal glands. That's it. No additional office charge, etc.
> 
> Once the anal glands become expressed by people, the glands are less likely to drain naturally. The anal glands get naturally massaged when dogs' bark, scoot (not worms, they now know -- the doggies are trying to help the anal glands' fluids move along), play, exercise. Thus, sometimes in overweight large dogs, anal glands can get full, and may become abscessed too.
> 
> Because Pancho had not been getting his anal glands to drain (his bowl movements were very hard and not "fluffy" (volume/texture) enough to put the right pressure on the glands, the fluid was thick and difficult to drain, even by a tech at the ER. Our reg vet, knowing he was uncomfortable and scared to poop & eat after the ER visit and thick fluids, prescribed Tramadol so he wouldn't have pain as they kept draining. I could see the mucus stuff on the outside of his poo. You will know it is anal gland fluid if it smells fishy and is a pungent odor if you get close to it and smell it. The anal glands are a scent marker.
> 
> Anal gland fluid should not be thick. If it is hard to drain, they may be draining on their own, but simply don't have the right poo texture to get it to go. An abscess is the bodies natural way to get the toxins out, but they are very painful. And from the way Pancho acted, his full gland was very painful too.
> 
> After this occurred, I talked with several friends internationally in my beading group. Europe and England have very progressive vet care. I learned a lot!
> 
> A friend's Chihuahua had the same problem. She didn't know about anal glands, they became full, eventually to the point of an abscess. She was taught to massage the anal glands each day, and did not ever have surgery. Massaging every day and having her vet/groomer make sure they were draining every couple months worked well. Another friend did have surgery eventually in Australia, after the glands repeatedly abscessed (for a couple years they struggled) on her very LARGE dog. The dog became nick-named "Buckethead" since all the medical care and surgeries made him wear that plastic dome collar thing so much!
> 
> I now also massage Pancho's anal glands every day now. Keeping them draining means the fluid doesn't get thick, and thus doesn't get tricky to drain. Also, massage (along with the right diet!) helps them drain naturally so that you may not have to have a groomer, yourself, or a vet drain them every month or two. Remember, ER taught me that if I star having people drain them, people will always have to drain them. One time was ok, and so I'm watching him closely to see what he needs. If he scoots again, I'll know I need more people help keeping the glands healthy.
> 
> I have now learned how to drain them myself. My vet's office suggested they do all the draining and be "the bad guy" -- which I did not like, but that was a diff vet and is another story -- there is no reason for any dog to be hurt draining glands! I have personal reasons for this opinion, which I'll get to later. Doing it yourself is really not a big deal. With abscesses, you'll want to be very gentle and massage and try to just get it draining naturally with each BM. Here is an excellent video on how to drain anal glands in toy breeds: How to "express your little dogs anal glands"! UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL - YouTube
> 
> As for surgery -- I have a rare disease that cause my apocrine glands (sweat) to not drain. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. When it becomes "full" the pain is excruciating -- imagine the pressure within a little gland. The fluids (normally thin & watery) become thick & yucky. There is no cure (other than gland removal) & so 20 years later, I have much personal experience in glands draining, filling, abscessing!
> 
> Docs like to drain glands that are full like a pimple -- stupid. That is extremely painful. But they think, as the vet who saw Pancho at my reg vet office (my reg vet has a Chi too) "be the bad guy & get it over with" -- but no, no, no.. good docs have given me pain meds BEFORE draining to help them naturally drain!  If I am out of pain enough to move my arms, I'll get them draining myself and avoid abscesses. The drain & then treat for pain is kinda backwards. Treat for pain and help them drain is what is super helpful in my experience! So I insisted that if Pancho's glands are full, they must treat for pain, then drain. Treating for pain after torturing a tiny gland is stupid, in my life experience.
> 
> I have abscesses too and I would not ever do the surgery for removing my apocrine glands. I have a wonderful diet and pain control and that keeps them draining, even if they are swollen or full. I have an abscess that needs help being drained maybe once every two years (it was once every other month).
> 
> So, I would totally pain management for sore, healing and/or full glands, as well as you absolutely must change their diet (slowly, carefully -- try your dry/wet food ratio, good foods, Pepcid for any food allergies, etc), daily massage, and a good groomer to help you and heck that you are draining them right and that they are now draining regularly.
> 
> Why? Because the anal glands are indeed connected to diet!! BM is food! When the anal glands are full, it gives them an upset tummy. Healthy & draining makes everything work well! It all works together! Any vet who does not see a connection between diet & BM & anal gland drainage is NOT an expert. As my vet says to me, "YOU are the EXPERT. YOU are with Pancho every day knowing how he is & what is happening."
> 
> I KNEW something wasn't right with his tummy -- we've had SO MANY issues of him not wanting to eat, pancreatitis, him just not feeling well, it seemed. Now, I think his anal glands needed help all along! When they work well, his entire tummy & digestive system works well!
> 
> Vet care is really changing from the old days of fast hospitalizations and surgery happy "treatments" -- just as human care has. Think of the TV show, The Brady Bunch & how in the 1970's people actually went in for "tonsillitis" as a treatment for soar throats!! Imagine the danger of surgery for no reason!
> 
> My vet listens to me. I have both a homeopathic vet & a kick-A-- woman vet who has a Chihuahua herself & runs a huge hospital yet is NOT surgery happy. She doesn't have to be! She has plenty of money. So, I can trust her. In comparison, I lived in the midwest 8 years ago & I was terrified to go to the vet because they were ALWAYS suggesting hospitalization & surgery. Here, vet's NEVER leave animals in hospitals overnight alone as they did in the midwest and surgery is a last resort, very serious matter! It should be the thing to try last. Of course that kind of ideology -- surgery for cropping & this & that -- needs to change everywhere.
> 
> Please, know you are right. Yes, start with food!! You'll find good advice on food here that people shared with me to help Pancho's BM get right for the right pressure to encourage the glands to drain naturally. Make sure it isn't too painful for your sweetie to bark, play, put their bottom in the air & wag that tail!  Massage. I'm adding pumpkin to Pancho's diet to make sure the BM doesn't get to hard. I'm making sure he has low fat and very nice A+ food. He takes Pepcid every day (he gets acid indigestion if he goes a while, like the suggested 12 hours, between meals -- if I'm careful to give him TINY meals, he eats every 8 happily , but it is hard to keep them tiny, lol & then he poops twice a day also... not sure yet if 8 or 12 hour is best for his anal glands). We play every day
> 
> Trust yourself. If something feels like a bad idea, it probably is!! You are the expert. Hire vets who are willing to not make money but spend time. My vets office offers free vet tech calls -- free! We can call & a tech will call back to talk & answer questions. I call often! And, if the tech doesn't know, my vet calls me! It's nurturing, it feels good. I went to 3 different vets to find them, but I know we are with god docs now & Pancho is so happy -- he is 3 and the healthiest he has ever been!


Wow. Thank you for this post!! I have been posting lately about some strange symptoms Odie has been having and my first instinct was an anal gland issue but the vet suspected pancreatitis (we now know that's likely not the case). If you don't mind me asking, what tummy symptoms did Pancho have? Also, how often did he scoot?


----------



## susan davis

Unfortunately, some dogs just don't give you a 'clue' they're having problems with their anal glands. Poor Emmy NEVER scooted, nor licked at herself. One day, in the am, she looked 'dirty' and when I investigated, I could see the little hole beside the anus. When I gently cleaned it, I realized it was an abcess. Took her to the vet, who agreed. They said it was pretty well emptied by her! She has not had any more problems so far, knock on wood! She is on 5 star kibble, and some added canned food, or a little bit of left over meat.


----------

